# Community > Clubs >  Lincoln Young Farmers Hunting Competition

## lumberjack

Just a heads up for anybody thats interested. The Lincoln Young Farmers Hunting Comp is coming up on the 21st to the 23rd of July. This is our main fundraiser for the year. 
Lots of different category's, open which is total score Boar, Stag, Trout, Top 3 heaviest boars, Best jaw, Top 3 heaviest stags and best antlers, Biggest tahr horns, Heaviest trout, and lots of kids category's as well.
Last year there was over $10,000 in prizes including a new Tikka t3. 
Entry's this year are $40 for adults and $20 for kids

Some photos from last year. 






And a link to the Facebook page for those keen https://www.facebook.com/lincolnhuntingcomp/ 
Theres a competition going up on the page soon to win a Game Gear jacket 

Also still looking for some prize sponsors if anyone interested PM me. 

Look forward to seeing some of you there 

Cam

----------


## Lukeduncan

Get along everyone will be a bloody good event! Plenty of prizes to be won

----------


## Rushy

Good luck guys, have fun.

----------


## lumberjack

Here's the poster 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kotuku

hells bells man  where'd that fella get that trout-ive seen sperm whales that were smaller. :Zomg: sure  :Wtfsmilie: you buggers dont have wee pond somewhere that you ya hide em in and fatten em on polis bullshit.

----------


## mrs dundee

Yeah be awesome

----------


## lumberjack

> hells bells man  where'd that fella get that trout-ive seen sperm whales that were smaller.sure you buggers dont have wee pond somewhere that you ya hide em in and fatten em on polis bullshit.


Its a ripper aint it. Went 23 pound if im correct

----------


## Dundee

Any one know this fulla? Lincoln cops have the camera and would like to return to owner.

----------


## Rushy

Me thirty years ago.

----------


## Dundee

Oraki informs us that owner of camera has been found :Wink:

----------


## lumberjack

Back again this year, Heaps of prizes including $1000 worth of gear fro stoney creek, a VX5HD 2-10*42 scope, $1000 Hunt at Glen Dene station, Stihl MS170 chainsaw and alot more. 
This comp supports our club to do farm tours, educational days and social events for our members and has turned into our main fundraiser over the last couple years.

----------

